# Amp recommendations for new HLCD front stage



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

So I just purchased a set of SA mini horns, SA-6 midbass drivers, and a pair MB8-2's. Many thanks to Eric Stevens for his help and patience with my questions. Running my current setup on a Helix V eight w 75w/[email protected] or 120w/[email protected] I'm thinking to add a couple of class AB amps to get more power to the midbass drivers. But is it worth it to track down a class A amp for the horns? Or leave them on the Helix V eight Class D output and call it a day? I'm not worried about space or size in general, as I am building out a false floor in the trunk of the car.

Also, any audio quality losses to be concerned about by running a Class A/B amp using the signal from a Class D amp? I can't imagine why it would be an issue, but better safe than sorry.

Would appreciate any thoughts from those who have experience with the horns, as I honestly have none. It is going to be a journey lol.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe these two threads should help answer your questions:








Class D Amps and HLCD


Has anyone had any issues using Class D amps with HLCD's? First and foremost, when it comes to amps, I am firmly in the camp of Class D sounding just as good as class AB. That being said, I've seen a few people say that Class D amps can be "noisier" than their AB counterparts and...




www.diymobileaudio.com












Amplifier recommendations on HLCD...


Looking at amplifier recommendations for HLCD. Very sensitive driver and most amps, specifically multichannel tend to have a ton of power that isn't suitable. What types of amplifiers would you recommend using ? Is there any merit to using some of the High Current 2 channel amps ? US AMps...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Blazemore said:


> I believe these two threads should help answer your questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I read up. Funny. I was already looking at a Soundstream A50 II. Not sure if the S/N per 1w could even be tracked down at this point given their age. But I’ll dig around. I’ll check out the recommend for the Alpine PDX-F4 as well. Thank you so much for giving me someplace to start. I appreciate it.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the old Soundstream even the beloved models had a lot of hiss, it was easily rectified with a small modification. Had several competitors that had to mod their amps


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Eric Stevens said:


> Some of the old Soundstream even the beloved models had a lot of hiss, it was easily rectified with a small modification. Had several competitors that had to mod their amps


Thanks, Eric. Saw somewhere that the Alpine pdx-f4 has a high S/N per 1 watt, which seems to be the key from what I’m seeing down the rabbit hole of posts. 

You think better to go with the pdx-f4 or find someone to modify an old Soundstream Class A? Time isn’t an issue. I can run the horns on the helix amp and just learn how to work with the horns more generally until I get the amp sorted out if needed.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

im curious as to why you have SA6's and MB8's


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Isaradia said:


> im curious as to why you have SA6's and MB8's


Fair question! Honestly just want a chance to listen to both. See what sound I like. I was planning on only getting the SA6 drivers, but I couldn’t resist finding out what the MB8s sound like given their popularity. I don’t have a ton of experience in car audio, so I figured why not try them out as well for $200. 

Doubt I would run them together if that’s what you mean. But who knows. Maybe it will make an interesting 3 way set or in some other configuration down the line.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

BBB said:


> Thanks, Eric. Saw somewhere that the Alpine pdx-f4 has a high S/N per 1 watt, which seems to be the key from what I’m seeing down the rabbit hole of posts.
> 
> You think better to go with the pdx-f4 or find someone to modify an old Soundstream Class A? Time isn’t an issue. I can run the horns on the helix amp and just learn how to work with the horns more generally until I get the amp sorted out if needed.


I would choose the modified SS. There have been many amplifiers with great SN that were noisy, if the preamp has a fixed gain opamp fed by a potentiometer to set gain it will likely have noise. The hiss goes away when there is signal present because the signal is much louder than the noise. With 86 dB 1w/1m sensitivity its not an issue but with 110 dB it now becomes quite audible.


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Eric Stevens said:


> I would choose the modified SS. There have been many amplifiers with great SN that were noisy, if the preamp has a fixed gain opamp fed by a potentiometer to set gain it will likely have noise. The hiss goes away when there is signal present because the signal is much louder than the noise. With 86 dB 1w/1m sensitivity its not an issue but with 110 dB it now becomes quite audible.


Thanks, Eric. I figured as much. Looking at a couple of Reference A3.0 and reference 200 right now. I’ll pull the trigger on something this weekend.


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Eric Stevens said:


> I would choose the modified SS. There have been many amplifiers with great SN that were noisy, if the preamp has a fixed gain opamp fed by a potentiometer to set gain it will likely have noise. The hiss goes away when there is signal present because the signal is much louder than the noise. With 86 dB 1w/1m sensitivity its not an issue but with 110 dB it now becomes quite audible.


Better question is where to get it modified I suppose. I’m in Houston, but I can probably direct ship to somewhere if needed. I saw some posts about a spot in AZ, and mention of someone named Gordon that does this. Not sure exactly who that is though.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

BBB said:


> Better question is where to get it modified I suppose. I’m in Houston, but I can probably direct ship to somewhere if needed. I saw some posts about a spot in AZ, and mention of someone named Gordon that does this. Not sure exactly who that is though.


Not sure who that Gordon is but I run a modified SS Renoir (I'm bias) from Gordon Taylor  the Amp Doctor. The service is not inexpensive along with shipping over the pond. You could also reach out to Jeremy Scott Loftis that works on SS repairs and upgrades. If you are on Facebook, he has a page https://www.facebook.com/groups/161012294542929 to message him. He hasn't completed any work for me but did for others here. 

Just make sure this is *really* what you want.


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Blazemore said:


> Not sure who that Gordon is but I run a modified SS Renoir (I'm bias) from Gordon Taylor  the Amp Doctor. The service is not inexpensive along with shipping over the pond. You could also reach out to Jeremy Scott Loftis that works on SS repairs and upgrades. If you are on Facebook, he has a page https://www.facebook.com/groups/161012294542929 to message him. He hasn't completed any work for me but did for others here.
> 
> Just make sure this is *really* what you want.


Awesome. Thank you. That’s a great help. Why the warning, though? Sounds ominous… Would like to give the horns the best playback possible. I’m guessing because it’s not cheap or fast?


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Not intended to discourage. Just commenting after you spend the time/effort/funds etc. this is the direction you want.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a couple Soundstream amps that are in with Jeremy Scott Loftis for upgrade. He specializes in Old School Soundstream repairs and his work is very well respected. You can search his name here on DIYMA and you'll likely find several users that have had work done by him and will vouch for him. However, with that said, his turn around time is between 4-6 months so you'd need to factor that in.

As Blazemore said, Jeremy has a Facebook page - I'd hit him up there and message him. He's very prompt in his replying and is very helpful with any questions that you might have.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Blu said:


> I have a couple Soundstream amps that are in with Jeremy Scott Loftis for upgrade. He specializes in Old School Soundstream repairs and his work is very well respected. You can search his name here on DIYMA and you'll likely find several users that have had work done by him and will vouch for him. However, with that said, his turn around time is between 4-6 months so you'd need to factor that in.
> 
> As Blazemore said, Jeremy has a Facebook page - I'd hit him up there and message him. He's very prompt in his replying and is very helpful with any questions that you might have.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Many thanks! I ended up getting a SS Class A 3.0 and have lined up Jeremy’s services. Awesome guy. Really appreciate the recommend there. Tempted to get another Class A amp modded by Jeremy for the midbass drivers after speaking with him for a bit. Now the wait begins… Thanks to everyone for the help, it is greatly appreciated. I’ll move on to soaking up tuning info for the horns now!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're brave, you can run the Nelson Pass Amp Camp amps in a car.

I bought a clone of his Aleph amp from the 90s (single ended class A mosfet) and I'm really happy with it. I found that the treble on my speakers sounded significantly better with the Aleph clones. With my Class D amps the treble seemed much brighter (but measured the same.)

(I would've bought the real thing if it was available, but it's not : aleph amplifier: Search Result | eBay

I would much prefer to give my money to the designer if possible.


----------



## BBB (Jan 9, 2022)

Patrick Bateman said:


> If you're brave, you can run the Nelson Pass Amp Camp amps in a car.
> 
> I bought a clone of his Aleph amp from the 90s (single ended class A mosfet) and I'm really happy with it. I found that the treble on my speakers sounded significantly better with the Aleph clones. With my Class D amps the treble seemed much brighter (but measured the same.)
> 
> ...


Define brave? Lol. Meaning the heat? I built a false floor out of birch ply in the trunk, so maybe? I sold a new Yukon and bought an old Corolla just so I could do whatever I want to my car without remorse in my garage. So I’m that sense, for sure I’m brave enough. 

Agreed on preferring to give my money to the designer. I only joined last year, but I’ve read a good amount of your stuff and appreciate the willingness to think outside of the box. Glad to see you pass through. Hope to see you more often.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Class A amps are ridiculously hot. I'd be a little nervous about the amp killing itself, or even catching on fire.


----------

